# M&P 9mm Magazine Hard to Load



## Doberman

Hey All,

I just bought the M&P 9mm and MAN! it is a PITA to load the magazine..... especially the last round.

I would not mind it from time to time, but when I go to the range my thumb feels like it is going to fall off :smt023

Do you guy's just put up with it or what?


----------



## Todd

Most new mags are like that, irregardless of brand. The spring is very stiff and the last round is tough. After enough use it will get easier. You can also load of the mags at home and leave them loaded to help the process along. To make reloads at the rage easier, you might also want to get a loader like the UpLULA.


----------



## TOF

Leave one out during break in period. They hold enough that you probably wont miss it.


----------



## Rupert

Thumb crunches. Lots of them.



I have the same issue with my wifes M&P 9mm, and my M&P .45, and they have been shot quite a bit. I have an old Glock .45 loader that came with a USP I used to own (yeah, doesn't make much sense) and it does take the pressure off of your thumb, you can use your whole hand to push that round down to slide another one in.


----------



## Jiu-jitsu fighter

BrassStackers. The are semi local. Seen the stuff in action at the gunshow. WOW. Much faster than normal loaders.


----------



## cougartex

+1 UpLULA loader.


----------



## HAD2

I find that it's not only the spring tension, but the configuration of the follower makes it very difficult to position the cartridge easily. Seems to me this could have been designed to accomodate loading more easily. Anybody seen any better after-market followers? This is the most difficult 9mm mag I have ever had to load.


----------



## tcg

I agree. I picked up my M&P 9C last Friday and found the magazines very difficult to load. The one I rented at the range wasn't anywhere near this stiff so I'm hoping that it loosens up over time. I've taken the advice that I've read elsewhere and have 10 rounds sitting in them right now in hopes of speeding up the
process. We'll see. I agree that the follower design seems to be making the problem worse.

Todd


----------



## gon4beer

Doberman said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I just bought the M&P 9mm and MAN! it is a PITA to load the magazine..... especially the last round.
> 
> I would not mind it from time to time, but when I go to the range my thumb feels like it is going to fall off :smt023
> 
> Do you guy's just put up with it or what?


takes a while to get the method down, but it's doable-gets better with time


----------



## Bear2

I have several extra magazines, and load them at home, a day or two before going to the range. Then if I road them once at the range it is not so bad. Like said above I do not try to squeeze in the last round. I guess I could also get a mag loader. I also shoot my revolvers a lot.


----------



## SparkyEE

Agree. My M&P 9mm mags are difficult to load. I'm going to be getting a loader soon - assuming S&W can fix my firearm's jamming issue.


----------



## Guilford

*Lula*



Todd said:


> Most new mags are like that, irregardless of brand. The spring is very stiff and the last round is tough. After enough use it will get easier. You can also load of the mags at home and leave them loaded to help the process along. To make reloads at the rage easier, you might also want to get a loader like the UpLULA.


I use the LULA. Makes it a piece a cake.


----------



## SouthernBoy

I never load a magazine to its full capacity for normal use. With that said, the 9mm M&P magazines are difficult to load the first round when new or for the new buyer. You have to get use to them... not as good in this regard as a 9mm Glock magazine.

Here's a hint with them. After a range session, your follower is going to be quite dirty. I suggest disassembling the magazine, which is very simple, and doing a good cleaning. The reason is that this will reduce the possibility of failure to feeds, failure to hold the slide open after the last round, or jamming.


----------

